

Wafer Chocolate: The Way I like it (A different Design) - rikacomet
http://rikacomet.blogspot.in/2013/01/wafer-chocolate-way-i-like-it-what-is.html

======
jstanley
You can get something similar to what you describe in England:
[http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/media/product_range/02_frozen_foods...](http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/media/product_range/02_frozen_foods/icecreamwafers_pdff.jpg)

See the one on the left. I am able to confirm that they are 10x more delicious
than choc ices and wafer ices individually.

